

My weekend project: countw.tf - the best way to quantify WTF-ness - joshka
http://countw.tf

======
jmorton
Err... WTF?

~~~
bazzargh
I assume it's a reference to this comic about code reviews:

<http://www.osnews.com/story/19266/WTFs_m>

(so really, the counter should also show the rate of WTFs per minute)

~~~
joshka
Yep. That comic was the inspiration. WTF/minute is the end goal (amongst other
metrics). Feel free to add any other suggestions to the uservoice site (click
the WTFeedback button at the bottom of the page).

------
drinchev
This simple site uses knockout & requirejs for just setting a variable++ in
localStorage...

Is this the real purpose of JS MVVM Frameworks?

~~~
drinchev
<http://jsbin.com/ilipom/2/>

------
hackernewbie
A counter.

